# Macy's Motobike



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2013)

I just picked this up, and would like to know the year it was made and who made them for Macy's. Been into fat tire bikes for years but kinda new to this motobike thing.  Thanks for the help, Tim


----------



## jpromo (Apr 14, 2013)

What we can see looks killer but a full shot of the bike would help for ID purposes. Looks like it'll clean up really well too.

Edit: I was just a second too quick and you added more!

My first guess would be a Westfield or Pope product like Columbia. The fork, chainring and paint scheme resemble Westfield to my eye.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would agree, Westfield built, within a couple years either side of 1930 I would think - the serial number on the bottom bracket should narrow it down.  
Really nice bike!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 14, 2013)

I had a 1936 Westfield built Mead Crusader with the exact tank decals. Exact.  Very interesting.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2013)

*Thanks for your help!*

Thanks for the replies, I'll get a serial # tonite and post it. Tim


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 14, 2013)

Westfield did make these. I'm not sure if the serial numbers jive with other Westfield's but they may.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice find and that bike will clean up very well. Cant wait to see it all done!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Westfield did make these. I'm not sure if the serial numbers jive with other Westfield's but they may.




The serial # is LI 48 48. I own a '32 ford so I would be happy if this is a '32 also....


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 14, 2013)

L would indicate 1933.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2013)

*Not for sale*

Thanks for the info guys. I've received PM's and emails about selling the bike, but I just got it and my plans are to disassemble, clean, and lubricate everything, build a decent wheelset and ride it.  Tim


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 15, 2013)

I was just organizing my head badges on Saturday. I have a Macy's Whirlwind badge, I was wondering why I have never seen a Macy's bike. Now I have. Nice Bike! There is an interesting history of Macy's here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macy's


----------

